# Paddy keys alternative?



## quantum (Sep 11, 2013)

I have tried RPG keys and left them. Moved over to Paddy who've been brilliant but now isn;t working with LR5.
Anyone else have an alternative for me for quick external keyboard changes - I have a Logitech G13 but mostly use my mini 18 keypad which I find easier.
Pity about Paddy. The producer is great but he's struggling with LR5 and it's just  hobby for him.

Why on earth do these plugins need to be updated with every version - causes these developers such huge headaches...

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 11, 2013)

Remind me, what were you using the keys set up to do?  i.e. things that are built in shortcuts, or Develop shortcuts?

VSCO Keys looks like a possibility, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## quantum (Sep 11, 2013)

Paddy can be tuned to do just about anything and worked great for LR4. Mostly I used it in Develop module to quickly change sliders by specific increments set up. Depending on the external keypad you use you can set it to adjust anything or apply presets. A small number pad I find the easiest to use as I don;t have to take my eye off the screen to remember the layout of 18 keys in a grid. I seem to recall you used an external device - what sofware do you use to set it up?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm using a Contour Shuttle Pro, with their own software.  I've also used Keyboard Maestro quite successfully for other tasks with a keypad.


----------



## quantum (Sep 11, 2013)

And you can use either of these to program slider movements in the develop panel?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2013)

Not directly.  I float over the sliders with one hand (using a Wacom pen, in my case) and turn the dial on the shuttle to move them using the other hand.  The benefit is that it never breaks with Lightroom upgrades, and I find it much more intuitive than pressing buttons.


----------



## quantum (Nov 1, 2013)

*Using keypad vs Wacom and Shuttle Pro*

Paddy with LR5 is broken and it's taking months to fix it. I may invest in contour shuttle pro but what i like about the button system is that if I know I have pressed twice on the exp + button I need only do the same on the next picture to have exactly the same adustment. I figure it would be harder with a dial to increase quickly by say 0.20. If you still have to hover over a button to move it couldn;t one just program a button on the wacom to increase or decrease adjustment level?

Cheers

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2013)

Try floating over the slider and pressing the up/down keys on the keyboard. That's all the dial is actually doing - my brain just works better in circles that buttons!


----------



## quantum (Mar 3, 2014)

*Paddy for Lightroom still broken - alternatives sought*

Having trouble still with Paddy. The developer who does it in his spare time has not been able to resolve problems and has falled off the edge of the world in communication. Pity.

I love the keyboard option. I love to be able to rest my hand over keys dedicated to functions and keeping my eye on the screen adjust settings by feel.

Anyone out there found an alternative to Paddy or RPG?

Thanks

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2014)

You may be able to roll your own using mouse coordinates.  It's not ideal though.  XKeys do some software to go with their keyboards, if I remember rightly.


----------

